

I'll keep my 4 year old laptop, thanks. - housecor
http://www.bitnative.com/2013/07/05/ill-keep-my-4-year-old-laptop-thanks/

======
rdl
Things are a little different when you buy top-end products. I had a ThinkPad
T43p which I was quite happy with from 2005-2009, and a T21p for a similar
length of time. MBP2010-17" is also probably going to last until 2014 for most
of the reasons mentioned in this article (and I'd considered the M6400 at the
time).

Anything but top spec stuff means I'd want to switch after a year or two,
which if you include the time to do so, is probably more expensive.

